# Help, mounting bow mount trolling motor on fb



## Beanpole209 (Jul 17, 2011)

Hey, im new here. Ive been building a 70s model 15ft lowe flat bottom for bass fishing. The Site is great btw! 

My problem is this is my first boat, and i am not sure how to do some things. 

Im working on mounting a bow mount trolling motor. The deck is 5" below the lip on the front of the boat. I was thinking of stacking 3 2x4 pieces for the rear mount, and bolting the front directly to the the deck. 

Any thoughts, or suggestions?


----------



## Beanpole209 (Jul 17, 2011)




----------



## shawnfish (Jul 17, 2011)

JUST RAISE THE FRONT OF YOUR DECK,(BUILD A SMALL DECK LEVEL WITH BOW) YOU DONT HAVE TO MOUNT IT STRAIGHT FORWARD EITHER OR IN THE MIDDLE. IVE SEEN THEM ALL DIFFERENT WAYS, JUST FIGURE OUT WHAT WILL WORK BEST FOR YOU IN TERMS OF SPACE,EASE OF USE ETC....HOPE THIS HELPS.


----------



## Beanpole209 (Jul 19, 2011)

Thank you for the input!


----------



## njTom (Jul 19, 2011)

You could build something like this out of wood and carpet it to match. They sell these pre-made from aluminmum but probably cost alot. Hope this helps.


----------



## Beanpole209 (Jul 22, 2011)

It's funny, i ended up making something really similar, havnt carpeted it yet. Ill snap a pic here in a day or two. 

Again yall, thanks for the help!


----------



## flatboat (Jul 22, 2011)

heres what we did to one


----------

